# Problem with Disc2Phone software-Help PLEASE



## kellyc4101 (Apr 2, 2005)

I recently bought the new sony ericsson w800i and installed the software that came with it a PC Suite that included Disc2Phone. Installation claimed t be successful but when I try to open the program I get an error message that says:

D2P.exe
Common Language Debugging Services
Application generated exception that cannot be handled
Process id= 0x984 (2436)
Thread id= 0x988 (2440)


It then asks if you want to cancel and attempt to fix the problem but another error appears saying:

JIT Debugger
0x 2(2)
cordbg.exe!a 0x984


I can't get the mp3 files onto my phone until I can get this program working so I would appreciate help!-please!

Alternatively I read that I can say my songs on itunes into the file type of MP3\ARTIST\ALBUM\*.mp3 but the files are currently in .m4a so I do not know how to change that. 

Thanks alots 
Kelly


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem? If so, have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the software?

When you uninstall it, before you reinstall it, go to Windows Explorer and navigate to:

c:\Windows\Program Files and look for the folder of your program. It may be called something like PC Suite or Disc2Phone. Whatever its called, just delete that folder of the program you've just uninstalled.

Reboot, and then reinstall the software.

Regards

eddie


----------



## pablo83 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello,
I've recently had the same error with Disc2Phone application.

As i was installing Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1. Service Pack 1, it crashed.

Now when i try and install Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1. Service Pack 1, i get the following error:

SL7.tmp Common Language Runtime Debugging Services
Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.
Process id = 0xa50 (2640), Thread id = 0xa4c (2636)

When I click CANCEL to debug, i get the following error:

SL7.tmp - No Debugger found
Registered JIT debugger is not available. An attempt to launch a JIT debugger with the following command resulted in an error code of 0x2(2). Please check computer settings.

cordbg.exe !a 0x8e8

This starting to do my head in now, and i have no idea what to do! Do i need to download something else?
Can anyone help?  
Cheers
Pablo


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Pablo

Are you still having the error message on Disk2Phone? If so, I assume its the exact same one. The fact that you're getting problems with a Microsoft install is also a big problem.

Can you go to Start | Find Files and folders, and type in

SL7.tmp

and tell me where it is located? Also, which version of Windows are you running?

Lets take a look at a log. go to http://aumha.org/downloads/hijackthis.zip , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet. 
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

eddie


----------



## kellyc4101 (Apr 2, 2005)

As requested:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:48:30, on 28/08/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I0P1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Picture Suite\InsDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Eyetide Media\Eyetide Viewer\EyetideController.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\QPR\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON PictureMate] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I0P1.EXE /P17 "EPSON PictureMate" /O6 "USB003" /M "PictureMate"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Boots Insert Detect] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Picture Suite\InsDetect.exe
O4 - Startup: Eyetide Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Eyetide Media\Eyetide Viewer\EyetideController.exe
O4 - Startup: wkcalrem.LNK = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe

After:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:01:51, on 29/08/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I0P1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Picture Suite\InsDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Eyetide Media\Eyetide Viewer\EyetideController.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\QPR\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON PictureMate] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I0P1.EXE /P17 "EPSON PictureMate" /O6 "USB003" /M "PictureMate"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Boots Insert Detect] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Picture Suite\InsDetect.exe
O4 - Startup: Eyetide Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Eyetide Media\Eyetide Viewer\EyetideController.exe
O4 - Startup: wkcalrem.LNK = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkCalRem.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe


----------



## pablo83 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your help Eddie, but.....

I think I managed to solve the problem 

I've got the disk2phone application working now. Whether I was just lucky, I don't know.

I'm not saying this will definately work for you, but all i did was download
the *Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package* from microsoft.com.

I recommend that you read the system requirements etc. before downloading

After setting this up, the application seemed to install and run fine. I've had no problems (yet!).

Hope this helps, kelly - let us know if it does
Pablo


----------



## G23 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

Hope you can help. Am trying to install Disc2Phone but each time I try and run it I get an error saying:

D2P.exe
Common Language Debugging Services
Application generated exception that cannot be handled
Process id= 0xbac (2988)
Thread id= 0xba8 (2984)

I've tried all that's been suggested so far but to no avail

Any help gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback, pablo. Glad its working again :up:

Kelly, there's not much but re-run HijackThis, and tick the following:

O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

Close all internet and email windows, and fix the above.

Also, I see you have no service packs for XP. I strongly recommend you updating to at least SP2, as there are many security leaks closed with these.

Hiya and welcome, G23 

Have you tried pablo's suggestion about .NET installation? Also, which version of Windows are you running?

eddie


----------



## firdausjosem (Dec 18, 2005)

Hope you can help. i have install Disc2Phone but each time I try to run it I get an error saying:

D2P.exe
Common Language Debugging Services
Application generated exception that cannot be handled
Process id= 0x9dc (2524)
Thread id= 0xed8 (3800)

I've tried all that's been suggested so far but to no avail

Any help gratefully received. Thanks.pls


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, firdausjosem

Sorry for the late reply, christmas is a hectic time, so decided to work on some email at this strange hour (4:30am here).

Can you post a HijackThis log, from the link at the top of this thread? I assume you've tried the uninstall..delete the folder...reinstall part.

Regards

eddie


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Below is the hijack cut and paste.

All help appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:29:19, on 17/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Survey Alerts Manager\skinkers.exe
C:\Program Files\TBONBin\tbon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TBONBin\TBONWnd.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SNDVOL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\andyh\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.300\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.co.uk/mail
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...k/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.co.uk/mail
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by ntl:
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nzdd0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QT4HPOT] C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVPCC] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe" /wait
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SAMCluster] C:\Program Files\Survey Alerts Manager\skinkers.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [tbon] C:\Program Files\TBONBin\tbon.exe /r
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RealDownload.lnk = C:\Program Files\Real\RealDownload\Realdownload.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yhexbmesuk.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yhexbmesuk.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.ntlworld.com/
O16 - DPF: {02AA9E0F-B4EB-4BE9-A769-FD09543FEEC2} (UniInstaller Class) - http://webcamnow.com/fs5/voice/voice-installer.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-18.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1132258091464
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/fs5/ax/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9FD89D6-C839-11D3-B0FE-0050044B8FE9} (OBInstallRunner Control) - http://www.opinionbar.com/download/resources/OBInstallCabinet.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {B991DA79-51F7-4011-98D2-1F2592E82A56} (ACNPlayer2 Class) - http://138.108.63.129/ePlayer/V3_2_0_0/ACNePlayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {C81B5180-AFD1-41A3-97E1-99E8D254DB98} (CSS Web Installer Class) - http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck/cabs/cssweb.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://plumsupport.webex.com/client/v_mywebex/support/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Harrogate.plumdata.co.uk
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = Harrogate.plumdata.co.uk
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Harrogate.plumdata.co.uk
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AVP Control Centre Service (AVPCC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe" /Service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KAV Monitor Service (KAVMonitorService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpm.exe" /Service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Just bumping this up incase anyones not seen it that can help me.

Cheers 

redrus


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, redrus

First off, move HijackThis to its own folder. Create one in My Documents by rightclicking and choosing New Folder. Then, move the program into there, and run it again.

Tick the following:

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [tbon] C:\Program Files\TBONBin\tbon.exe /r
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL
O16 - DPF: {084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F} - http://survey.otxresearch.com/Preloader.dll
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) -

Close all internet/email pages, and Fix the above.

Then, go to Windows Explorer, and delete this folder:

C:\Program Files\TBONBin --> folder

Reboot, and post a new log.

Regards

eddie


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eddie,

Thanks for the welcome and the response. 
New log is below although, could not find the folder, C:\Program Files\TBONBin -->.....?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:40:10, on 19/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Survey Alerts Manager\skinkers.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\andyh\My Documents\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.co.uk/mail
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.ntlworld.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://uk.red.clientapps.yahoo.com/...k/*http://uk.docs.yahoo.com/info/bt_side.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.co.uk/mail
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by ntl:
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nzdd0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QT4HPOT] C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVPCC] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe" /wait
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SAMCluster] C:\Program Files\Survey Alerts Manager\skinkers.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RealDownload.lnk = C:\Program Files\Real\RealDownload\Realdownload.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yhexbmesuk.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yhexbmesuk.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.ntlworld.com/
O16 - DPF: {02AA9E0F-B4EB-4BE9-A769-FD09543FEEC2} (UniInstaller Class) - http://webcamnow.com/fs5/voice/voice-installer.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-18.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1132258091464
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://webcamnow.com/fs5/ax/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9FD89D6-C839-11D3-B0FE-0050044B8FE9} (OBInstallRunner Control) - http://www.opinionbar.com/download/resources/OBInstallCabinet.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {B991DA79-51F7-4011-98D2-1F2592E82A56} (ACNPlayer2 Class) - http://138.108.63.129/ePlayer/V3_2_0_0/ACNePlayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {C81B5180-AFD1-41A3-97E1-99E8D254DB98} (CSS Web Installer Class) - http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck/cabs/cssweb.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://plumsupport.webex.com/client/v_mywebex/support/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Harrogate.plumdata.co.uk
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = Harrogate.plumdata.co.uk
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Harrogate.plumdata.co.uk
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AVP Control Centre Service (AVPCC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpcc.exe" /Service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KAV Monitor Service (KAVMonitorService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Workstation\avpm.exe" /Service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe

Cheers again for the help.

redrus


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The log is nice and clean now 

Are you getting this error message, or something different:

D2P.exe
Common Language Debugging Services
Application generated exception that cannot be handled
Process id= 0x984 (2436)
Thread id= 0x988 (2440)

And, if you press Cancel, what comes up then?

Also, have you tried uninstalling the software, going to Windows Explorer and in the Program Files, delete the Disc2phone folder. Reboot, and then re-install the software?

eddie


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Evening Eddie, thanks again for the reply.

The message is.....

D2P.exe- Common Language Runtime Debugging Services.
Application has generated an exeption that could not be handled
Process id=0x1b8 (440), Thread id=0x80c (2060)

If I press cancel a smaller black screen opens with the heading message.

C:\Program Files\ Microsoft.NET\SDK\v1.1\Bin\cordbg.exe.

?????

Again this means nothing to me.
Cheers once again and I hope afer this you know the problem and I can get off your case,.

redrus


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

As it seems to be saying its the .net package from Microsoft that may be causing this, this may be what's needed:

Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package

Just choose the language at the top, default English, and then click Download. Save it to your pc, then install it. If it doesn't require a restart, restart anyway, just to see if it works for the Disk2phone.

Also, you may want to create a restore point, just in case, before you install it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx

eddie


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

This is infuriating.

Message now reads.

D2P.exe- Common Language Runtime Debugging Services.
Application has generated an exeption that could not be handled
Process id=0xec (3780), Thread id=0xec8 (3784)

....and when cancel is pressed the same black screen comes up but at the top and in the screen it says "warning could not load symbols for c:\program files disk 2 phone common gui d11 and commonutils.d11.

Cheers Eddie.


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Hiya Eddie,

the message in the (after cancel is pressed) black box says,

Microsoft (R) Common Language Runtime Test Debugger Shell Version 1.1.4322.573
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation 1998-2002. All rights reserved.

(cordbg) a 0x788
Process 1928/0x788 created.
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v1.1.4322\
mscorlib.dll
Warning: couldn't load symbols for C:\Program Files\Disc2Phone\D2P.exe
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.windows.forms\
1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089\system.windows.forms.dll
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\windows\assembly\gac\system\1.0.5000.0__b7
7a5c561934e089\system.dll
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\windows\assembly\gac\system.drawing\1.0.50
00.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\system.drawing.dll
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\program files\disc2phone\interop.cddbcontr
ollib.dll
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\program files\disc2phone\commongui.dll
Warning: couldn't load symbols for c:\program files\disc2phone\commonutils.dll
[thread 0xaa4] Thread created.
Unable to determine existence of prolog, if any
[thread 0xb70] Thread created.
[thread 0xaa4] Unhandled exception generated: (0x00efd0cc) <System.InvalidOperat
ionException>
_className=<null>
_exceptionMethod=<null>
_exceptionMethodString=<null>
_message=(0x00efe81c) "Process performance counter is disabled, so the request
ed operation cannot be performed."
_innerException=<null>
_helpURL=<null>
_stackTrace=(0x00efe96c) array with dims=[12]
_stackTraceString=<null>
_remoteStackTraceString=<null>
_remoteStackIndex=0x00000000
_HResult=0x80131509
_source=<null>
_xptrs=0x00000000
_xcode=0xe0434f4d

[024b] call 75C38337
(cordbg)

Once again thanks for any help.

rus


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hi redus, haven't forgotten you but been having loads of problems with my pc. I should have it up and running this week (he says), so will look at this properly then 

eddie


----------



## supdude789 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've got problems with the Disc2Phone software as well, and I haven't been able to fix it for the life of me. It says I need .NET framework installed, which I have installed (the latest version), but I install their version anyway, and the version stated in this message board, restart my computer after installing each one and each time I try to reinstall the Disc2Phone software it says it's not installed and asks if I want to install it. (Sorry about the run-on sentence) Does anyone have a clue how to correct this? Thanks for helping.


----------



## Jreadc (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had my w800i for a couple of months and everythings been fine but now all of a sudden i get the following error message when I try to open disc2phone and the program fails 
The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000135). Click on OK to terminate the application.
please help, i have tried reinstalling just wondered if u had any ideas thanks for your time.. 
James


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya redus and supdude789

I must appologise for the late reply, but had all manner of problems with my pc. Ordered a brand new one, and what with its harddrive, souncard dying, getting replacements, then the motherboard dying, sending it back, etc..I haven't been on here at all. Loads to catch up on 

If you've solved this, that's fine. But if not, I'll have a good look at it again, as I don't like leaving threads unsolved 

Also, Jreadc, I'll have a good look at yours as well. Will get thru my mail, and have a look at it. Just replying so you didn't think no-one cares 

eddie


----------



## Jreadc (Feb 21, 2006)

no worries mate thanks for replying


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Still no answers fella.

Anymore help would be appreciated. I've installed so much microsoft stuff and reinstalled D2P again and again but, nothing.

I'm not the most tech gifted person but, with time \i can usually sort most problems. This has totally foxed me.

Cheers.
rus


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, first an easy question: Can you all tell me the phones that you've got, as that may be help further. I know that kellyc4101 is using a sony ericsson w800i, but curious what you all have.

Also, can you tell me which version of Windows you're all running, and the Service Packs you have installed. The service pack version, if you rightclick My Computer and choose Properties, is mentioned there.

Plus, if you go to Safemode, does it happen there:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

eddie


----------



## Jreadc (Feb 21, 2006)

hey iv got the w800i and im running xp service pack 2


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

W800i too, i think its just this model no....?


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

XP and Service pack 2 too also.

Cheers.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ah, so with have something in common at last 

Now, just to find the solution 

Back in a bit, having a good dig around now 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, can you check something else out for me:

As I don't have this installed on my pc, if you can open Disk2Phone on your pc, in Help | About, what version does it show? If you can't open it, as I suspect you can't, see if you can do it this way:

Go to Windows Explorer, and navigate to the Disk2Phone folder. In there, look for the Disk2Phone.exe and rightclick and choose Properties, and see what version it says.

eddie


----------



## qasf_here (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi!!
I have got the same problem with my W800i. I have win XP. My D2P version is 1.1.0.44.
Please help....
Thanks.:up:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, looks like there may be an updated version:

Software downloads

Scroll down to applications. This is the English version:

English Disc2Phone Setup 1.2.0.94


Also, if you're using XP, you may want to create a restore point, prior to installing the software, just in case:

Windows XP System Restore 

eddie


----------



## xdan (Mar 30, 2006)

hi - had the same problem. and i googled and found this topic (quite high up) so i joined thinking you all looked pretty friendly and helpful!

i'll recap - perhaps somebody can see a connection between us:

i'm using a w800i. never got round to updating, at the time i had hurt my right hand fingers, and couldn't get the sim card out - and i'm just lazy, and it works fine. so my phone is running on factory software as far as i know.

i'm using xp - sp2. everything up to date. disk 2 phone s/ware is most recent 1.2.whatever - as it was in the last post from eddie i believe. i'm literally jsut isntalling it now.

i've done clean installs of the software, completly removed it - deleted all the folders etc - and it still persists. and i'm just installing this version again - having selected the option to repair.

*little while later* ok - so it installed fine. and still the same troubles. grrrr...


----------



## DataBaseDev (Mar 31, 2006)

I've sorted the problem out and finally been able to control all the music on this quite marvellous little device.
First of all, it's worth noting that the Walkman W800i doesn't write to the Memory Stick correctly, and it's a very random fault. I think it fails to update the FAT, which promptly loses file pointers when you switch to player. 
You need to use another method to get the music onto the chip, a route that avoids using the phone as a writer.

I tried for days and days to fix this, using both the Disk2Phone software - including the upgraded version - and also by connecting and using the drive in Windows Explorer, directly transferring to the MP3 folder on the stick. I used the supplied USB cord. Finally, I decided to buy a USB card reader (ByteStor £7 plus P&P from Amazon through Kikatec). I ordered it yesterday lunchtime and it arrived this morning.

First, I found that it transferred the data within seconds instead of taking over an hour. Secondly, I found that it works perfectly - and I've deleted, changed and added without problems. Please note though - you must put a folder IN the MP3 
folder, then another folder in that AND then copy your music into the lowest folder level.

For example, \\TheStick\MP3\TopLevel\NextLevel\the.files.themselves

I hope this helps all frustrated disk2phone users. I suggest you uninstall it and use a card reader instead.

DataBaseDevil


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, xdan 

Thanks for the feedback, DataBaseDev 

As this is a workaround for the problem in hand, it may be a good idea to use that route. However, later this weekend I'll inform Bugtraq and see if anyone has found an answer for this one. Plus, I'll contact Sony as well, as it just seems to be the W800i that has this problem. I'm assuming the d2p is available on all phones, but will have another look again.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, I've emailed Bugtraq and Sony about this, so hope to get some sort of a reply. I may need more info if they need it, so watch this space 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, got a reply from Sony, so if any of you that still has this problem, let me know any of the following:



> Please could you confirm that you have Windows
> XP Service Pack 2 and that you have .NET Framework 1.1 installed. *Look in AddRemove via Control Panel*
> 
> Please provide an error log as follows:
> ...


Would love to solve this issue, as I like getting my teeth into those hard threads, like this one 

eddie


----------



## LouBelle (Apr 8, 2006)

i have a W500i

and my disc to phone did the same... and the pc suite wouldnt work.


i uninstaleld both and went onto their site and installed every kind of pc suite and evewn used the link on this site because the page could not be found on the pc suite

now im major pissed off


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, LouBelle 

Could you try all the things mentioned in the post above yours, that I posted yesterday? If I have something to go on, that would be a great start 

eddie


----------



## yosef (Apr 9, 2006)

I had the same problem when I installed .Net framework 2.0. Disc2phone only works with .net 1.1, installation of .net 2.0 breaks Disc2phone

My solution:
I had to restore my windows partition from a backup, uninstall .Net framework 2.0 did not help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Got a new reply from Sony:



> Thank you for contacting the Sony Ericsson Call Centre.
> 
> With regards to your enquiry, there is a new version of the Sony Ericsson
> Disc2Phone program (v 1.3) now available to be download from the Support >
> ...


See if it works with anyone 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

yosef said:


> I had the same problem when I installed .Net framework 2.0. Disc2phone only works with .net 1.1, installation of .net 2.0 breaks Disc2phone
> 
> My solution:
> I had to restore my windows partition from a backup, uninstall .Net framework 2.0 did not help.


Hiya and welcome, yosef 

Just seen this, so looks like it's a cause:



> Microsoft® Windows® 2000 SP4, XP Home SP1 or higher, or XP Professional SP1 or higher
> 900 MHz processor
> 100 MB hard-disk space for program installation
> 128 MB RAM
> ...


That's for the new version as well, so curios which version of .NET everyone has.

eddie


----------



## redrus (Jan 17, 2006)

Right, done everything now. Everything install's, so it says, correctly. When I try to start the program, it now does nothing at all.:down:  



rus


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

And that's with the latest version?

If so, can you do this for me:



> Please could you confirm that you have Windows
> XP Service Pack 2 and that you have .NET Framework 1.1 installed. Look in AddRemove via Control Panel
> 
> Please provide an error log as follows:
> ...


eddie


----------



## egsreevaseg (May 18, 2006)

even i am encountering same problem. if anybody has any solution please forward it soon

Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome. egsreevaseg

Have you tried the latest download, as mentioned a few post back, from Sony:



> With regards to your enquiry, there is a new version of the Sony Ericsson
> Disc2Phone program (v 1.3) now available to be download from the Support >
> Software Downloads section of our website. Please uninstall your current version
> and then download and install this.


If so, can you do this:



> Please could you confirm that you have Windows
> XP Service Pack 2 and that you have .NET Framework 1.1 installed. Look in AddRemove via Control Panel
> 
> Please provide an error log as follows:
> ...


Regards

eddie


----------



## egsreevaseg (May 18, 2006)

Hi eddie,

Thanks for ur reply.

Interestingly, i bought a new USB thumb drive. After i am done with that i have again plugged the cable supplied with the phone. Guess what!!!

now the memory card of the phone opening as a drive for me with all the files visible. I could add and remove all the files i required in a great speed. Now i dont bother about dosc2phone anymore i guess.

I think the USB driver has done the trick for me.

Again Thanks a lot for the support

egsreevaseg


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, thanks for the feedback :up:

If anyone else is still having this problem, then maybe this will work for them 

eddie


----------



## shortybaby1113 (Jul 15, 2006)

hey,
I have been having sort of the same problem, when i click on the disc2phone icon on the desktop something like this pops up:

application has generated an exception that could not be handled.
process id=0x318(792), Thread id=0xf54(3924).

When i click cancel the following pops up: 

registered JIT debugger is not available. an attempt to launch a JIT debugger with the following command resulted in an error code of 0x2 (2).
cordbg.exe ! a 0x818


I have tried some of the suggestions and i'm a bit sort of computer illiterate so i dont kno how to fix it and need help a.s.a.p.  

thankx


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, shortybaby1113

Sorry for the late reply, I haven't been around lately.

I'll take another look at this properly when I get home tonight, as I'm at work. Need to re-read thru this, as its nice and long 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

shortybaby1113 - Have you seen the reply I made on this page in quotes here:

http://forums.techguy.org/3619161-post47.html

Can you try some of that? Would love to get an actual answer to this problem, as in the actual software involved, and pray that it works for other's as well.

I am still in touch with Sony regarding this issue, and hope that we can solve this 

Regards

eddie


----------



## Dragoon1986 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi I am also getting a erreor messige with my D2P software.

Common Language Runtime Debugging Services
Application has generated an exception that could not be handled

same as shortybaby's problem.
I called sony but they dident give me very much help....
Hope there will be a solution the this problem soon!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Dragoon1986

Can you try the things in this post:

http://forums.techguy.org/3619161-post47.html

I'm hoping someone does, so I may have something to go back to Sony with 

Regards

eddie


----------



## noellied (Jan 13, 2007)

I am having the same problem everyone else seems to be having, but my process id and thread id numbers are different. I tried installing and uninstalling it many times. I tried calling Sony Ericsson's help line, and they told me it is not a software issue, it is my computer and there is nothing they can do for me. Please help!


----------



## twobear211 (Jan 13, 2007)

same issue here as well, you would think they would post a message or something since this leaves you without the capability to use the music player unless you purchase other stuff.

I have tried everything...there has to be a way around this if its working for some people...grrrrr


----------



## twobear211 (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay so I finally got it to work, I had to uninstall and reinstall the sp2. I don't think that is what fixed it thou.
I ran the update service and when it told me to choose the location I chose the USA even thou I am in the UK. The download worked and it finally installed the USB drivers. That was the only issue I was having. It wouldnt install them off the cd or connect to the update service until I chose the United States as my option...go figure I'm American...but living in the UK. Not that it has anything to do with it but anyway...
Good luck to those who are having trouble. I have probably spent a total of 26 hours on this till I just now figured it out...thank god cus the phone was going back tomorrow...
GOOD LUCK!!
Lets hope the rest of it works.


----------



## noellied (Jan 13, 2007)

Now this is going to sound terrably silly, but as I went back through Sony's page in attempts to download the program yet again, I noticed I was downloading the wrong one. When I first get to the home page I select my phone, but as I am making my way through to the disc2phone dowload, the page changes my phone to the defult. Now I changed it back again, and it redirects me to a different version. Silly me for thinking it would all be the same...And it works now. I'm sure it's not going to solve everyone else's dilema. I was about to return my phone come Monday morning. Of course now that I got the software running, I try to transfer some music to my phone and it says I do not have enough memory?? I have a 3G sim card, how can I not fit 4 songs? Oh, so now I need a $60 memory card to be able to even use this software...This is getting rediculous! Next time I will buy a more basic phone...I guess I will have to wait for my mail in rebate cards..not even a check anymore, what's up with that?


----------



## noellied (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I really feel like an idiot. I got the program to run, and it worked fine for about two days, and now I am getting the error message again. I don't understand how it can work one day and not the next? I really hate Sony right now...


----------



## kelly567 (Jan 19, 2007)

At xmas i recieved the sony erricson w800i pleased with the fact that it had good memory and the rumours that it was easy to download with!!(These rumours were wrong!!)
Since getting the phone i still have not been able to download a single music file to my phone and im not sure why!
I have installed all the neccasary software and even reinstalled the disk2phone software from the internet but still nothing happens!! When connecting my phone to the usb cable then connecting it to the computer it just says that the phone is charging and when i search for devices nothing is found.
Im not sure why this happens as all my friends can succesfully download music
If anyone knows the answer please let me now
many thanks


----------



## neilq101 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the same problem with my K750i, and find the only solution is to restart the computer; it will then autodetect. However, if after this you disconnect your phone, you won't be able to reconnect to the phone until you restart again.....sigh


----------



## ratchetclan4 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have the same problem on my pc

message:application has generated an exception that could not be handled.
process id=0xa74(2676), thread id=0xfc0(4032)

click on to terminate the application.
click cancel to debug the application

clicks cancel message: registered JIT debugger is not available, An attempt to lauch a JIT debugger with the following command resulted in an error code of ox2 (2).
please check computer settings.

cordbg.exe !a 0xa74

click on retry to have the process wait while attaching a debugger manually
click on cancel to abort the JIT debug request

and the title of the box is D2P.exe - no debugger found

OH YEH! i have sp2 so dont prompt me to download it


----------

